
Bitcoin Divided [audio] - finnn
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/06/29/484029238/episode-708-bitcoin-divided
======
mjevans
So this appears to be an ad for pay content. I really don't know what /free/
content to read and thus have an opinion.

~~~
chao-
Did you click "listen"? That's the content (this is a podcast after all) and
it's 18 minutes long. The text is just a summary.

